# John Deere 300 pto won't stop spinning



## charlottejune (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought a 300 and noticed the pto doesn't stop spinning either way I move the switch. I thought it might be a bad switch so got a new one off ebay and it made no difference. I tried wiring it every option there was but still no difference. Then it gets worse. I forgot to hook the wires back up and was using it last night and a huge flash went off behind the switch panel and it stopped working. Is there a fuse somewhere that I blew?


Jeff in Oregon


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Have any figuring anything out yet? Haven't heard of the PTO not stopping before w/o the switch causing it...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it spinning freely,or actually turning the blades ?
An electric PTO will spin,without driving the deck,or other attachment,and when the switch is on,a powerful electro-magnet locks it in,and it drives the attachment. That is normal operation.
If it drives the attachment,even when "oFF",then you have either a short in the wires(common)or a bad switch,or the PTO is adjusted so tight,it can't release.
There is a fuse for the main power,but if the PTO is the only thing that stopped working,you have blown either the PTO,or the switch.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

The pto magnet might be adjusted wrong


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

It might cause it to stick


----------

